# Ebay timing belt parts? what do you think?



## mossyrock (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 99 a4 2.8 with 83k miles. I dont have a clue if the belt has been done since I just bought it at an auction. The front bumper and headlights are off so maybe its a good time to do the job?
Any way I looked at the ebay parts and the blau parts. Really other than the blau charging double I cannot see a reason to buy from them. They wont stand behind there part if it breaks anymore than the ebay guys will. They will just say its installer error as every part re-seller does. Honestly its such a sucky job I think most think since they paid way too much for the parts it gives you a sense of comfort of a better part??
What do you guys think.


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Ebay timing belt parts? what do you think? (mossyrock)*

I've used these guys for my last TB.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4643931 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Ebay timing belt parts? what do you think? (litesleeper)*

I'd go Blau parts...just to rent the tool kit for $35!~....Ebay is famous..infamous...for Chinese knock off parts....do you really want to use less than OEM quality for TB system parts? If it breaks for whatever reason..tensioner..waterpump siezes..etc...you have multi $1K engine damage to fix!


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Ebay timing belt parts? what do you think? (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_If it breaks for whatever reason..tensioner..waterpump siezes..etc...you have multi $1K engine damage to fix!
















Class is in session.
FCP Groton, a "Top-Rated Seller" on Ebay with already over 82,000 positive feedbacks sells brand name parts as part of their <$200 kit.
- Audi/VW brand thermostat and o-ring, made in Germany
- GRAF brand water pump, made in Italy.
- GMB brand roller bearings/tensioner bearings. Made in Japan. OEM supplier to GM, Chrysler, Hyundai, Kia, Nissan, Mitsubishi and others. Chances are extremely high that the Japanese air conditioner that Audi/VW/Porsche installed on your car has a roller bearing from this company. Like 100% high.
- Bando brand serpentine belt, made in the good ol' USA.
- Continental brand timing belt, made in Germany. OE supplier for the world including the cars with the horses and the bulls.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Ebay timing belt parts? what do you think? (DieGTi)*

As long as a seller will give you specific brand parts he's gonna ship you...and they come from OEM quality suppliers like those listed in the previous email...no problem buyin on Ebay...Its the listings that are vague..."HI Quality" VW Timing Belt Kit...with nothing more said about who defined the parts as "HI Quality"....Then its a case of: "Cavet Emptor"!....(Buyer Beware!)


----------

